# Npa Grand National Show



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*The NPA Grand National Show, January 6-8 2011, in SAN DIEGO, at the TOWN and COUNTRY CONVENTION CENTER,500 Hotel Circle North,San Diego,CA. 92108. Its just a week away. There are 6750 birds entered. This will be one of the largest pigeons shows ever in the UNITED STATES don't miss it. This will be one that will be talked about for years to come. * GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*We have about 400 people that have entered birds,and there will be many people comming from Europe and Australia. If you live in Southern California don't miss this show.You can go to San Diego by Antrak and take the trolley to the fashion valley stop walk over the bridge to the show room. *GEORGE


----------



## zugbug13 (Sep 10, 2008)

I am looking forward to the show! I have entered my Horseman Pouters. The Horseman entries will be the largest for our breeds history in the US.

Charlie Rowe
Horseman Pouter Club of America
Secretary and Treasurer


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

zugbug13 said:


> I am looking forward to the show! I have entered my Horseman Pouters. The Horseman entries will be the largest for our breeds history in the US.
> 
> Charlie Rowe
> Horseman Pouter Club of America
> Secretary and Treasurer


* Well that is great to hear about your HORSEMAN POUTERS. I have Italian Owls we are also looking for a good turn out. I will be looking for you CHARLIE*GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm going on Saturday, the 8th, and will have several folks with me. Hope to see you at the show, George!

Terry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*BUMPING UP SHOW INFO.* .GEORGE


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hay all.. The nuts from San Ignacio BCS Mexico will be there. We are look so forward to putting some faces with names. George S I still going to hold you to setting me up with the people who are breeding the white kings. Pip we are doing dinner fri night. SO EVERYONE MAKE SURE TO SAY HOLA. We are so looking forward to meeting all of you. George & Jeri McClure.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Bumping Up Show Info.


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Wish I could make that show


----------

